# diy hash press



## orangesunshine (Oct 30, 2012)

been tinkering with copper tubing, dowels, c-clamps, vice---still not too happy with my contraption to press hash

anybody out there pressing hash willing to share their ingenuity


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 30, 2012)

I bought 3, 1/4" thick , 6" x 6" pieces of flat steel and drilled a hole in each corner. Then take some threaded rod and connected them together. I use a 6 ton jack and place it on the lowset piece of flat steel and the use the other 2 pices to make the "press". On the top of course I used some nuts and used JB weld to lock the into place.
I know this is a lame description, but I'm really stoned and the press is up north, or I would take a pic for you. All in all, it cost about $40 with the jack. Works great.


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 30, 2012)

hello NCH---i know exactly what you are describing---i would like to make a brick shape without having to trim the edges---a sardine can size block is what i am shooting for

thanks for your reply


----------

